# new horse



## jesspatton (Jul 28, 2014)

Her color is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

What a stunning horse! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

She is cute! Love that last picture of her, and love the donkey in the first pic! I think with some conditioning she will bulk up and look fantastic, she just looks like she's lacking in that area right now. What was she doing before you bought her?


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Not all QHs are body builders. That being said I wouldn't be surprised if she had something else in her. Endurance is a great, supportive sport where most sound horses can do at least LDs!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

> What was she doing before you bought her?


She was doing the occasional trail ride in eastern KY with gaited horse people... she was not very well trained, but safe to ride. Great attitude though, she is learning really fast. She's REALLY out of shape for sure. Lots and lots of LSD on her schedule for slowly building strength. She has the right personality for endurance-- very calm, but really likes to move out, but in an efficient manner, not hot headed. I'm not expecting her to top 10, but would be thrilled if she could do slow 50s...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's cute ^^ Congrats!


----------

